# Paph. Sander's Pride



## Drorchid (Nov 22, 2008)

One of my favorite multifloral Paph's: Paph. Sander's Pride (stonei x sanderianum):

















Robert


----------



## Gilda (Nov 22, 2008)

:clap::clap::drool: Beautiful !! Is that a first blooming ?


----------



## neo-guy (Nov 22, 2008)

WOW! 
Peter T.


----------



## Drorchid (Nov 22, 2008)

Gilda said:


> :clap::clap::drool: Beautiful !! Is that a first blooming ?



Yes it is. 

Robert


----------



## tocarmar (Nov 22, 2008)

Robert,
Very nice!! 
tom


----------



## Candace (Nov 22, 2008)

Love it. I need one.


----------



## Elena (Nov 22, 2008)

Candace said:


> Love it. I need one.



Ditto. I love stonei and its hybrids and this one is definitely a must have.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 22, 2008)

One of my favorite multiflorals.


----------



## Nutz4Paphs (Nov 22, 2008)

Stunning. I love stonei too. I have a small handful of them and their hybrids are usually quite amazing too. WOW!


----------



## carrilloenglish (Nov 22, 2008)

For a first bloom seedling, I would snatch it up in a minute.

Christian


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 22, 2008)

Amazing!!! I love it!!!


----------



## Corbin (Nov 22, 2008)

That is one nice paph. Robert.


----------



## bench72 (Nov 22, 2008)

very nice and great petal length.

Just wondering is there any truth to stonei (and it's progeny) having a reputation for being slow growing?


----------



## rdlsreno (Nov 22, 2008)

Awsome!!!!:drool::drool::drool: Love the color!!! 

Ramon


----------



## emydura (Nov 23, 2008)

Very nice.

DAvid


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 23, 2008)

very nice performance for a first bloomer!!! Jean


----------



## @[email protected] (Nov 23, 2008)

o doubt, we recognize here the parents. it is very beautiful. Bravo


----------



## Sangii (Nov 23, 2008)

awesome !

just wondering : is the "floppy aspect" of the leaves usual for this hybrid or is there a specific reason for this ?


----------



## GuRu (Nov 23, 2008)

Amazing, multiflorals and their primary hybrids (amongst multiflorals) are always spectacluar. At least in my eyes but they've got one disadvantage - they grow big and therefore need more space than other paphs.

Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## Heather (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice job, Robert et. al.

Mine took much more after the stonei parent so it's always interesting to see. 
I think Brian has that plant now??

My stonei were slow growing, indeed, and Rudolf, yes, that was what ended my addiction to kolopakingii hybrids. I love them to death but MAN are they huge!


----------



## P-chan (Nov 23, 2008)

Just gorgeous! The spiraling is fantastic!


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 23, 2008)

Heather said:


> ...I think Brian has that plant now??...



yup, and only about three months ago did it finally send off a new growth. the old one was just puttering about...


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 23, 2008)

:drool::drool: LOVE it! SPECTACULAR! :clap::clap:


----------



## Wendy (Nov 23, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## swamprad (Nov 23, 2008)

Love it, Robert!


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 24, 2008)

Awful strong plant, single growth and 4 flowers. What are you going to do with it Robert?


----------



## Drorchid (Nov 24, 2008)

SlipperKing said:


> Awful strong plant, single growth and 4 flowers. What are you going to do with it Robert?



I have not decided yet. Right now we do not have too many multiflorals in bloom, so I may just save some of the pollen. In the past I did make Paph. Sander's Pride x sanderianum which are almost blooming sized now and I am excited to see, but I think other good crosses will be Sander's Pride x Lady Isabel, or Sander's Pride x Michael Koopowitz.

Robert


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 24, 2008)

Drorchid said:


> I have not decided yet. Right now we do not have too many multiflorals in bloom, so I may just save some of the pollen. In the past I did make Paph. Sander's Pride x sanderianum which are almost blooming sized now and I am excited to see, but I think other good crosses will be Sander's Pride x Lady Isabel, or Sander's Pride x Michael Koopowitz.
> 
> Robert


I like your options but won't you go the reverse crosses since this plant is so young? Or do you think it will hold up with a pod(s) on it?


----------



## Drorchid (Nov 24, 2008)

SlipperKing said:


> I like your options but won't you go the reverse crosses since this plant is so young? Or do you think it will hold up with a pod(s) on it?



You are right, I was not thinking per se of using Sander's Pride as the pod parent, I was just referring to the combination of parents that I would be using, and yes I probably will only use the pollen of Sander's Pride.


----------

